
Of Course UPS Picked Portland to Test Out Its Silly New Trike Delivery Service - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/of-course-ups-picked-portland-to-test-out-its-silly-new-1789874248
======
draw_down
You already see those sort of "trikes" around town sometimes. Not sure what
they deliver.

